# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Greket Shfrytezojne Shqiptaret e Paligjshem!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

*Olimpiket, skandali me emigrantët* 

*ATHINE*

Greqia shfrytëzon emigrantët e paligjshëm për të përshpejtuar punimet e Lojërave Olimpike. Skandali është publikuar në gazetën britanike "Sunday Telegraph", sipas të cilës një "ushtri" punëtorësh të huaj e të paligjshëm, kryesisht nga Shqipëria dhe vendet e tjera lindore, po përdoret për përfundimin e rikonstruksioneve. Sipas gazetës, kontraktorët grekë për olimpiadën botërore kanë punësuar mijëra punonjës nga Europa Lindore, Lindja e Mesme dhe Azia për të kryer punimet më të rrezikshme e të vështira. Emigrantët e huaj paguhen tre herë më pak se punëtorët grekë dhe punojnë në kushte shumë më të vështira se ata.

*Kushtet*
Shumë prej tyre punojnë për rreth 14 orë në ditë në temperatura prej 40 gradë dhe jetojnë në baraka pa ujë dhe energji elektrike. Kushtet e vështira të punës u krijojnë probleme të mëdha, ndërsa në rastin e aksidenteve kontraktorët nuk paguajnë as shpenzimet shëndetësore. Sipas të dhënave jozyrtare të grumbulluara nga gazeta janë rreth 30 mijë emigrantë të paligjshëm që shfrytëzohen për të kryer punimet e fundit në 39 ambjentet ku do të zhvillohen Lojërat Olimpike si dhe për ndërtimin e aeroportit të ri, hekurudhës, hoteleve dhe rrugëve. Të gjithë punojnë pa kontrata, në mënyrë të paligjshme dhe paguhen shumë pak. Pjesa më e madhe e të shfrytëzuarve janë shqiptarë, polakë, rumunë, bullgarë si dhe emigrantë nga vendet e Lindjes së Mesme. Ata tregojnë se u duhet të fshihen sapo shohin policinë, pasi kontraktorët e tyre gjobiten me të paktën 400 euro në rast se zbulohen shkelje të tilla.

Presionet
Presionet në përshpejtimin e punimeve para olimpiadës kanë sjellë për pasojë aksidentet e rënda. Të paktën 14 punëtorë kanë vdekur dhe 180 të tjerë janë plagosur gjatë dy viteve të fundit në zonën ku do të zhvillohen Lojërat Olimpike. Përfaqësuesit e organizatave ndërkombëtare të punës kanë shprehur shqetësimin lidhur me numrin e madh të aksidenteve krahasuar me olimpiadat e mëparshme. Sipas tyre, kjo ka ardhur si pasojë e kushteve tejet të vështira të punës në Greqi, presioneve të autoriteteve në minutën e fundit dhe mungesës së kujdesit nga kontraktorët. Olimpiket greke të këtij viti kanë hasur në vështirësi pa fund. Pjesa më e madhe e stadiumeve dhe hoteleve kanë përfunduar, por mbeten ende në rikonstruksion metroja, rrugët si dhe ambjentet e tjera sportive.


_7 shqiptarë të vdekur nga aksidentet e ndërtimit_

Shtatë emigrantë shqiptarë kanë gjetur vdekjen në aksidentet gjatë ndërtimit të fshatit olimpik si dhe objekteve të tjera olimpike në Greqi. 14 aksidentet që kanë ndodhur që prej fillimit të këtij viti janë shkaktuar nga mungesa e masave të sigurimit teknik. Sipas përfaqësuesve të shoqatave të punëtorëve në Greqi, situata në të cilën punojnë emigrantët shqiptarë në mjediset ku do të zhvillohet olimpiada është shumë e vështirë. Punëtorët punojnë në kushte të rënda, shfrytëzohen deri në maksimum, nuk shpërblehen për punën dhe nuk dëmshpërblehen në raste aksidentesh, kanë bërë të ditur përfaqësuesit. Incidente të tjera kanë shoqëruar përgatitjen e Lojërave Olimpike. Një zjarr i madh ra në fillim të muajit korrik në fshatin olimpik, ku pritet të mblidhen atletë nga e gjithë bota. Një person mbeti i vdekur si pasojë e këtij incidenti, ndërsa pati edhe dëme ekonomike. Zjarri ra edhe në stadiumin kryesor të Lojërave Olimpike në Athinë, pa shkaktuar viktima si dhe në qendrën e shtypit të olimpiadës.

----------


## Administrator1

Grekët janë pasqyra e djallit.
nuk mund të kesh asnjë lloj iluzioni për një komb të tillë diskriminues dhe të pashpirt për popujt e tjerë.
Kam jetua vetë për 8 vjet atje dhe nuk mundem ta kuptoj akoma sa farë e fortë jemi.
Si jetojmë me ta ??!!
Një gjë është e sigurt.
ATA NA KANË FRIKË.
Më fal Shpirt njeriu që dola nga tema.
Grekët flasin me neveri jo vetëm për ne, por për të gjithë botën minus sërbët.
Me ta janë njësoj.

----------


## Delisios

Greket bejne si te zgjuar nderkohe qe punen e bejme ne   :djall me brire:   animals

----------

